# HELP!! Vermeer 605K tieing problems...



## jhen8390 (Jun 17, 2013)

We have Vermeer 605K bauler....problem started when we tied a baul to early (about a 1 1/2....book says tie nothing less than a 3, read this after the fact), now we can baul about 3-4 bales with no problem, then the string arms will not retract, they stay and tie the bale in the middle!!

Any help will be GREATLY APPRECIATED....


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Hydraulic or electric motor? Have you adjusted any bolts on the arm pivoting points?


----------



## jhen8390 (Jun 17, 2013)

the only thing we've done to the arms in oil them up real good. Vermeer dealer suggested that. The hydraulic or electric motor...could we have messed it up by tying the bale to early?

Thanks!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Push twine start with no hay in it and watch it and see if it is catching on something or something is binding.

It shouldn't really matter if u tied a 1' bale.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

No the way to mess the tying I found was to leave pick up in the up position and thenstart it. The arms got bound in reversed position. Also if bolts at pivot point are tightened. On super J there is nut on it to keep bolt in position and joint loose. Clear as mud?


----------



## hayman1086 (Sep 16, 2012)

Sounds like the electric actuator is bottoming out and wont retract. We have had to install an external stop to correct this problem in the L and XL series balers with the accu-bale system. Im not sure about the K series but i think the actuators are same. The external stop slides over the shaft of the actuator and attaches to the barrel with a set screw. You can order one from Vermeer or maybe use three flat washers to make a stop to get by with.


----------

